# 80th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards is TONIGHT!  I forgot to post. Going to GrillSmith's. Haven't been there in 6 months, but it's an old standby. You guys coming down in November, start checking these places out ...........
(Yeah. Like Tilted Kilt won't get everyone's vote!) :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Opps..... I forgot....

Gotta date with Eric.... some Dallas Cowboys things tonight... 

Sorry Stan....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

........and we're down to six....... :sad:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

One more I'll miss. :banghead:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

didier said:


> One more I'll miss. :banghead:


You, ChipthePilot, and Frank used to be 3 of my regulars....


----------

